# Man finds giant Anaconda on balcony



## Harimoni Proudswift (Apr 25, 2018)

Check out this video. Here's what NOT to do if you live in Brazil and you find an Anaconda sleeping on the balcony of your house.

https://tinyurl.com/ybqk7aj6


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Man that’s some mahussive snake, you would definitely mess ya self seeing that, you couldn’t even pick that up easily to shift it on


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Apr 25, 2018)

I was kind of expecting it, but that made me jump! He almost made a meal out of himself there...


----------

